# Apartment or Villa??



## FountainGuy (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Folks,

My wife and I are migrating to Dubai in about a month, and one of our first and most important initial decisions will be to find a place to live. I've been researching over the internet and on this forum, and I've come to the understanding that whether we get a 2 bedroom Villa or a 2 bedroom Apartment, the cost of renting is quite similar, depending on the area of course.

Here is my list of pros and cons for Apartment vs. Villa style living:

*APARTMENT - Pros*

- Availability of amenities like swimming pool, gym, cafes, etc.
- Possibility of good views
- More secure?
- Lower maintenance requirement (cleaning) due to smaller size
- Lower monthly electricity / water costs

*APARTMENT - Cons*

- Smaller living space
- Less private?

*VILLA - Pros*

- Much larger living space
- More private

*VILLA - Cons*

- Higher maintenance costs. Requirement for a maid / gardener perhaps
- Amenities like swimming pools, gym further away and perhaps costing extra
- Higher water / electricity costs


Are my above mentioned assumptions more or less correct? Have I missed any important pro / con factors for either style of living? Of course, I realize that not all Apartments or Villas are the same. I am just looking for a more general overview of the two living styles.

Thanks!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

FountainGuy said:


> Availability of amenities like swimming pool, gym, cafes, etc.


All depends on the area. The springs (villas) is a lot better serviced than JLT (apartments). Though there is a different way of life here anyway and it's more car dependant.



FountainGuy said:


> Possibility of good views


Not always, good chance you'll be looking a half finished abandoned, sorry "on hold", building. Many villas are in completed areas.



FountainGuy said:


> Much larger living space


Some can be, yes.



FountainGuy said:


> Requirement for a maid / gardener perhaps


Depends on your lifestyle, most people end up taking a cleaner/maid for at least a few hours whether flat or villa. Also many villas actually have pretty rubbish gardens and a some have only pokey, small concrete yards. So no need for a gardener.



FountainGuy said:


> Amenities like swimming pools, gym further away and perhaps costing extra


See above.



FountainGuy said:


> Higher water / electricity costs


There is an extra charge for a villa when first signing up with DEWA, after that it's usage dependant.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

FountainGuy, although I have not lived in a villa I have been to visit friends in their villas and your analysis of pros/cons seems very accurate. One thing, though: I don't think a villa is any more "private" than an apartment. More secluded, perhaps, but in an apartment once you close your door you have all the privacy that a villa would have. Yes, you have neighbors in an apartment, but in nine months I have seen or talked to the 5 other tenants on my floor no more than a total of 10 times.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you have a proper villa, you can literally turn up your music as loud as you want.

The main plus point for me is that you don't have to dick about with multi-story car parks, people blocking entrances, waiting for lifts, and generally being around other people.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> and generally being around other people.


----------

